# Weight loss program 2011-2012



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

A little bit about me I am 23 and at University in Kingston Upon Thames studying IT, I have been training for around 2 years but only properly around 6-8 months, I use to be pretty chubby (18-19 stone) all through my teens up until I was 20 when moved out and lost 4-5 stone in about 6 months, I did this the wrong way though and lost any muscle that I might have had by using a very calorie deficient diet, which now I realise wasn't the best way to go about it.

Past 8 months I've had not too bad diet and my training has been a 3 day split including all the compounds, i went up from around 16 stone to around 17 stone that I am now in around 12 months, waist has stayed the same

Body weight in pounds:	242

Waist circumference in INCHES measured at the navel:	38

Sex:	Male

CALCULATIONS

Lean Mass	203

Fat Mass	39

Body Fat % 16.3

 

Reason why I am posting here first is before I start a journal around me cutting is I wouldn't mind some advice on a diet scheme that would allow me to keep my muscle mass that i have gained and loose body fat, I have realised that its very hard to lose bf and increase muscle size so this is why i would like to get rid of this body fat before increasing my size. The reason why I am doing it now is I am starting a placement year working 9-5 and this will allow me to keep to a diet without going out clubbing as much as i was in my first 2 years.

This is me now:





Personally I feel that my body fat is higher than what this calculator is saying, what do you guys think?

I was thinking about doing either timed carbs diet or a carb split? The one where you have high/medium/low carb days to be able to keep my size and possible increase strength

Any help would be great and once I decide on the diet i will make a diet meal plan and post it with my routine, which will prolly be a 3-4 day split with fasted cardio in the morning or HIIT in the evenings


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have used a Maximuscle Calculator and it says that i should eat around 3378 calories a day, 560 per meal and 203g protein a day, that's only 1g per pound of bodyweight, I am thinking maybe have 1.5g to allow me to possible grow? what you reckon


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

im just creating a carb cycling diet based on a 3000 calorie diet.. does this sound a bout right? maybe i should drop it down to 2800-2900... I will post it up once ive finished it..

any opinions so far?


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

bf looks around 20-25%

Keep it simple - 3000 calories a day seems a lot to cut. Try around 2500-2800. Keep protein high (1.5x per lb of body weight) Decent fats high, carbs low.

Add in some fasted cardio, hit the compounds and lift heavy 3 times a week and stick with it! Reduce calories if your not seeing any weightloss, but give it a month first. Just make sure diet is spot on as this is the key. - eggs, steak, chicken, green veg, home made burgers, tuna or other fish, nuts, oilve oil, small amounts of pasta / rice / potatoes. Maybe chuck in a few protein shakes to get the protein in.

If you are eating under maintenance you will lose weight.


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

that is the thing i need to find my actual maintenance first, but i guess without callipers i could only be guessing.. im going to try 2600-2700 and see what happens after a month... ill post the diet for critique in a sec


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

you havent stated your height so use the BMR calculator which is fairly accurate:

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

put in your details and follow the steps on calculating for weight loss.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah i'd probably aim for 2300 -2500 to cut at your current 17 stone


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

ah yer im 6 ft 3, so its saying 2357, plus weight training 3 x a week and cardio each day i reckon 2600 cals should be about right


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

So far I have done no carb day and low carb day, i still need to do high carb day but what do you reckon?

No carb day

*Meal 1 *

5 egg omelette (20g fat + half tbl coconut oil 7.5g fat) 382.5 cals. 30g Protein

*Meal 2*

340g chicken (21.5g fat, 50g protein) 553 cals, 1tbl coconut oil 15g fat.

*Meal 3*

150g lean mince (17.7g fat, 28.65g protein) 402 cals, 1tbl coconut oil 15g fat.

*Meal 4*

340g chicken (21.5g fat, 50g protein) 486 cals, half tbl coconut oil 7.5g fat.

*Meal 5*

5 egg omelette (20g fat + 1 tbl coconut oil 15g fat) 450 cals. 30g Protein

*Meal 6*

390g chicken (26g fat, 60g protein) 633 cals

Fat - 179 Protein - 255...2600 cals

Low carb day 1020 protein cals(255 g), 400 cals carbs (100g), 1180 Fat (131g)

*Meal 1*

50g oats (30g carbs, fat 4g, protein 5.5g) 166 cals

50g whey protein shake (3.6g carb, fat 3.4, 38g protein) 191 cals

*Meal 2*

180 g Sweet potato (37g carbs, protein 4g) 162 cals

250g Chicken (22.5g fat, 50.5g protein) 430 cals

1 tbl coconut oil (15g fat) 135 cals

*Meal 3*

Post workout shake

75g whey ( 5.4g carbs, 5.1g fat, 57g protein)294 cals

25g dextrose (25g carbs) 100 cals

*Meal 4*

5 egg omelette (20g fat + 1 tbl coconut oil 15g fat) 450 cals. 30g Protein

150g lean mince (17.7g fat, 28.65g protein)

*Meal 5*

125g quark (carbs 4g, 0.2 fat, 17.3g protein) 272 cals

50g peanut butter (5.5 carbs, 23g fat, 15g protein)

Carbs 106.5g, fats 125g, 244.5g protein 2530 cals


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

I am quite tempted to scrap the whole carb cycling and just try what ive done for the low carb day each day, obviously non workout days would have meals introduced instead but with a similar nutrional value... im not a big fan of carbs

what you think?


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Meals look fairly decent. No fish or veg though?

I personally wouldnt go straight to a no carb diet. Just keep it low and see how you get on for a month. I keep my diet and macros pretty much the same on workout and non-workout days apart from a post workout shake on workout days.


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah ill add a cup of green veg to few meals, yeh gna try sticking to that low carb diet for a month.. just done fasted cardio and had first meal


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Keep it simple mate, the meals that you have listed, is that what you are actually consuming or your intention?

check out scoobybodybuilding.com has a few tips for fat loss that are easy to follow.

Your six foot odd and just a bit "soft" in areas, some regular training and and discipline in your diet will change that.

Don't over complicate it.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

If carbs don't agree with you - get them down as low as you can.

Your body needs *some* carbs - your nervous system for instance....

I'm a big fan of keto diets. That's where you keep your fat cals higher than protein cals and cut carbs to less than 20g per day.

You can just keep protein high - but your body won't burn fat it will burn protein & take your muscles (as you have found out).

Eating say 20g of protein every 3 to 4 hours should fool your body into thinking there's plenty of food around.... metabolism is kept (starvation diet means met drops and so when you re-start a 'normal' diet you get fat).

If you have 20g protein - you'll need 13g fat.

Coconut oil is brilliant.


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah Blutos i thought that after i went through it, i have decided to stick with the low carb day that i posted as what i would be eating every day apart from swapping one meal for a post workout shake, ive also included 30 mins fasted cardio 3x week and HIIT twice a week, see how this goes after a month.... started it today and weighed myself before cardio, 106kg, lets see how it goes next week


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

Is it worth me starting a journal? are there some good pro's to this


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

i think u should ill be watching closely im in a simlar postion to u 6'2 245 pounds looking to cut whats yout thoughts on VLCD packs ?


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

those pre packed meals delivered?... i cant see how they would allow you to keep your gains as i cant see them providing quality protein and carb sources... but ill have a look


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

started a Journal, please check it out and any advice would be most welcome http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141729-weight-loss-program-2011-2012-a.html#post2359054


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> check out scoobybodybuilding.com has a few tips for fat loss that are easy to follow.


that link is dead, but presume you mean http://www.scoobysworkshop.com/

which looks good


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

hmm think some1 has deleted my journal..shame


----------

